# Multicast routing



## burkoff (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,
I received static multicast trough vlan 1100 without IGMP (push). On a server site I added untagged vlan 1101 (freebsdFreeBSD server). Between vlans everything is fine. But the following issue I can't resolve: How can get only few UDP muticasts (iI have around 100 udps on vlan 1100) and send them to vlan 1101 using freebsdFreeBSD without some processing just forward or route without IGMP (push all forwarded)?
Many thanks!


----------

